
Amazon warehouse workers tell their horror stories - smacktoward
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-warehouse-workers-share-their-horror-stories-2018-4?op=1
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16987412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16987412)

29+ points

